# OUPV captains license



## just add salt (Apr 12, 2009)

Far Horizon Captains School is offering a Christmas special for you to get your OUPV (aka 6 pack) captains license. Sign up for the January class and mention the Christmas special and receive a 15% discount on the price of the course. Classes are held in Pensacola, Fl.
If you have any questions or would like to reserve a seat in the class give us a call at 877-331-4790 or you can visit our website at www.farhorizoncaptainsschool.com 
We are licensed through the United States Coast Guard to instruct the course and administer the test. 

Drew Pogue

Far Horizon Captains School

877-331-4790

[email protected]


----------

